# Communion twice?



## Megan Mozart (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry if this isn't the right forum...

Our church has 4 different "worship teams" that take turns leading worship on Sundays. We have communion every 3rd Sunday of the month (I wish it was every Sunday, but I digress). When it's my team's turn to play a communion Sunday, we have two services back to back so we have the opportunity to take communion twice. Until this point I thought, Well, why not take it twice? It's a wonderful means of grace! But by this time I have realized that I should really think about it, pray about it and consider some scripture.

Do you think it's ok to take communion twice? Also, could you direct me to passages about communion, especially in the epistles? Thank you.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 13, 2009)

I think it will be a serious error on your part, if your church is partaking of the communion, for you to refrain from it.

So long as you remember what is required of you when you receive the Lord's supper.

Q. 174. What is required of them that receive the sacrament of the Lord’s supper in the time of the administration of it?

A. It is required of them that receive the sacrament of the Lord’s supper, that, during the time of the administration of it, with all holy reverence and attention they wait upon God in that ordinance, diligently observe the sacramental elements and actions,heedfully discern the Lord’s body,and affectionately meditate on his death and sufferings, and thereby stir up themselves to a vigorous exercise of their graces; in judging themselves, and sorrowing for sin; in earnest hungering and thirsting after Christ, feeding on him by faith, receiving of his fullness, trusting in his merits, rejoicing in his love, giving thanks for his grace; in renewing of their covenant with God, and love to all the saints.


----------



## Megan Mozart (Oct 13, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> I think it will be a serious error on your part, if your church is partaking of the communion, for you to refrain from it.
> 
> So long as you remember what is required of you when you receive the Lord's supper.
> 
> ...



Thank you thank you thank you! Which catechism is that?


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 13, 2009)

Westminster Larger.

You can read it on Puritan Board. Look for Reformed Confessions on the menu to your left. Accordingly you can click The PuritanBoard - Reformed Confessions.

Erm, you're welcomed.  But I'd wait for men wiser than me to comment. Haha


----------



## Jack K (Oct 13, 2009)

Great question! I used to think it was strange when our worship team took communion twice. But now I'm inclined to think it's a good thing. The Bible's most thorough discussion of the church's observance of the supper is in 1 Cor. 11, and that passage is largely about church unity and how the meal means eating and drinking together. Based on that, I would say that since you are participating in the worship service (assuming you see your role as a worship participant, not a mere performer) it's probably good to participate in communion whenever the congregation does.

On a related note, the Bible doesn't seem to anticipate our current trend of having multiple services every Sunday for the sake of convenience. Perhaps if we took meeting together as one unified body more seriously, this issue wouldn't come up. I'm not necessarily against multiple services (I think we have freedom here to act wisely after considering many factors) but it's something to think about.


----------



## Megan Mozart (Oct 13, 2009)

Jack K said:


> On a related note, the Bible doesn't seem to anticipate our current trend of having multiple services every Sunday for the sake of convenience. Perhaps if we took meeting together as one unified body more seriously, this issue wouldn't come up. I'm not necessarily against multiple services (I think we have freedom here to act wisely after considering many factors) but it's something to think about.



Thank you for your input in this area. For what it's worth, I will say that we very reluctantly decided to start going to two services because there are only 250 seats in our sanctuary and there was getting to be too many people to have only one service. So until our building is expanded we had to do it this way. We deeply miss the unity and fellowship that came from only once service however!


----------

